# Letter Accompanying Abandoned Kitty



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got a local pet orphanages email newsletter and it contained a story about a small cat left at the orphanage in a box with a young girls jacket and a handwritten letter attached. This poor letter was heartbreaking, because the family thought their sweet rescued kitty was in serious pain and they couldn't help her. Veterinarians examined the kitty and immediately knew she was just in heat. They spayed her after her heat cycle and she is now up for adoption. How sad this family didn't realize what was going on, and how sad this kitty wasn't spayed sooner. Here is the letter, attached as pdf, written in hand by a 15 year old.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How heartbreaking for those two girls. Sure would be nice if they could somehow know that their kitty is ok and well cared for and will find a good home.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What an unselfish loving gesture those two young girls made to help their kitty.
From the letter it sounds like the family is barely getting by themselves. 

What a heartwrenching story. I'm sure the kitty will find a wonderful new home, I just hope the family fares as well.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how heartbreaking.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So sweet and so sad.... 

One thing is for sure is that family likely saved that's kitten's life, from the description of how they initially found her. Thanks to them the kitten is alive and hopefully on her way to a good home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> What an unselfish loving gesture those two young girls made to help their kitty.
> From the letter it sounds like the family is barely getting by themselves.
> 
> What a heartwrenching story. I'm sure the kitty will find a wonderful new home, I just hope the family fares as well.


It really was an incredible and touching act of love for the two young girls to do this. While the email didn't elaborate I have a feeling they put the jacket in the box as a blanket for the kitty.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

What a sweet letter, and so sad that they had to give up their kitty, but very brave of them to do so.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am in tears.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Made me cry for those girls.
What lovely people to save a kitten and do all they could for her. I am so sad they didn't know what the problem was and couldn't afford to help and keep their kitty.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bless their little hearts. It's a shame the shelter couldn't somehow re-unite the cat with them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How heartbreakingly sweet of those girls.


----------

